# SHOT Show: Benelli’s New LUPO, Their First Bolt-Action Rifle



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/shot-show-benellis-new-lupo-their-first-bolt-action-rifle-video/


----------

